

Microsoft's Bing versus Google, some observations - Encosia
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Microsofts+Bing+versus+Google,+some+observations

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This link doesn't work for me. A link that does work, and lots of discussion
already there, can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2174677>

------
sjs382
Working URL:
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/Microsofts+Bing+versus+Google,+so...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/Microsofts+Bing+versus+Google,+some+observations)

